# Malnourished doeling



## Willi (Apr 3, 2021)

I picked up a doe April 1st(born February 8th)the lady we got her from took her off her mom because she had two large bumps on her face and she didn’t want the rest of her herd to get sick the issue is she was taken off at 5 weeks and was on all stock not goat feed so she’s very small has little to no body fat and had no minerals I’m concerned that she’ll be stunted(we had the bumps looked at it’s a infection and she’s gotten antibiotics for it vet thinks it’ll go away easy) I’ve tried to get her on a bottle with no luck she just hates them I was wondering if there’s a good supplement that I could put in her feed she gets goat grower with black oil sunflower seeds probiotics and manna pro supplement(with free choice alfalfa)is this good enough? I’d like to make sure she’s healthy and a proper weight currently she’s only 26lb her full sister was nearing 40 at her age and she was the smallest triplet of two bucks


----------



## caprines.n.me (Apr 4, 2021)

That sounds like a decent diet but I'm not sure what's in the goat grower.  I've had luck using Calf Manna to help boost nutrition.


----------



## Willi (Apr 4, 2021)

caprines.n.me said:


> That sounds like a decent diet but I'm not sure what's in the goat grower. I've had luck using Calf Manna to help boost nutrition.



This is the ingredients tag off our goat grower 



And the guaranteed analysis 


It’s been working great for our herd I would just like to make sure she gets everything she could to help get her back to 100%


----------



## caprines.n.me (Apr 4, 2021)

I think a young one that is already challenged could use a bit more protein.  That's where Calf Manna shines.  As best I recall the protein in Calf Manna is in excess of 20%.  It wouldn't take much for a young doeling... probably less than a 1/4 cup.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 7, 2021)

Poor kid should have been kept on a bottle until about 10 weeks.  Sounds like the breeder did not expect her to live, or didn't care if she did.  People like that that pass off malnourished and sick animals to others really make me mad!

Adding calf manna to her food will help get her the milk protein and fat she needed.  Don't give too high a protein supplement which can cause scours.  Your goat grower looks fine.  Make sure she has plenty of free choice hay.   Not sure where you are located but alfalfa is high in nutrients and calcium. 

Too high a protein level can cause her to scour.  Make sure she has plenty of hay since roughage is best for her to build her rumen.  At this point her milk stomach has disappeared from lack of use.

Have you given her a CDT shot yet?  It will help her to avoid Enterotoxemia which can be caused by too rich a diet or over eating.  She will need one now and another dose 4 weeks later.  2 ml is the dose no matter what size she is.  Give it sub Q - just under the skin and rub vigorously afterwards to spread the med around.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 7, 2021)

BTW, she might always remain on the small side.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 7, 2021)

Were you giving her milk replacer or cow milk. Some dont like the replacer, plus my experience it upsets their stomachs.


----------



## caprines.n.me (Apr 8, 2021)

How's she doing?


----------



## Willi (Apr 9, 2021)

caprines.n.me said:


> How's she doing?


She’s doing really well she’s putting on weight now and is getting a lot more energy  she’s the snuggliest none bottle baby I’ve had lol her infection is receding also and should be fully gone within a couple days now


----------



## caprines.n.me (Apr 9, 2021)

That's fantastic.  So very glad to hear she's doing so well.  Sounds like you're doing an outstanding job with her.


----------

